
An Infantry Squad for the 21st Century - jonbaer
http://warontherocks.com/2016/05/an-infantry-squad-for-the-21st-century/
======
mpbm
When all of these small-and-smart weapons meet up on the battlefield it's
gonna be cray cray.

However, it will not be anything new. All it's going to do is shrink the same
thing into a smaller space. Instead of an air force establishing air
superiority over a theater, a platoon will launch a swarm of drones to
establish air superiority over a tactical battle. We'll have the exact same
rock-paper-scissors strategic tradeoffs, we'll just have them within smaller
constraints of time and space.

Sooner or later it will shrink all the way down to the individual. A far-
future soldier will be accompanied by an array of personal small-and-smart
weapons. Imagine the advantage you'd have in a knife fight if you could launch
a little drone off your helmet to fly around behind your opponent and stab
them in the back.

Speaking of knives, that's going to be the most interesting (from an abstract
point of view) part of the far future soldier's job. They will have to be
proficient at every technology that's ever been introduced to warfare because
they will have to be able to fall back to older, more reliable technology when
the advanced stuff fails.

The far future soldier will probably end up having to specialize in
complimentary levels of technology. A squad will probably have a "designated
swordsman" who's spent a lot of their time learning to use pointy sticks so
that they can take the lead when someone deploys their "deactivate gunpowder
gas." Someone else will have to understand the latest AI-enabled VR hacking
interface so that they can take down the opponent's integrated autonomous
defense system. Nobody's going to be able to do both of those things at the
required proficiency.

